# Too Loud, the shop cancelled our open knit



## Barb K Bend OR (Oct 1, 2012)

In a way I thought this was pretty funny.

Kicked out, due to being too loud, at ages of 55 to 75. [!]

Our group met at an upscale yarn shop. We were very chatty and had fun. I thought we were "energetic and creative." We offered help to other gals who dropped in.
Apparently we are no longer welcome.


----------



## feathersby (Apr 6, 2011)

Sorry, but if the kicked me out for being too noisy, I would take my $ elsewhere!


----------



## user64822 (Jun 21, 2012)

I agree it's funny, but I also agree with feathersby!


----------



## KatStabe (Nov 22, 2011)

I have to agree with Elsie and feathersby.


----------



## Frog Queen (May 25, 2012)

That's brilliant! And you all fine pillars of the community!


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Woah - that's really sad, firstly for your group and secondly for the business. If knitting isn't seen to be fun and a way to connect with people - then what is its future?


----------



## Clickers (Apr 8, 2011)

Oh sorry I didn't know you were knitting in a library.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

You must have been real devils as teens!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## Sallyannie (Jan 4, 2012)

How I wish I was a member of your group, you sound like you have a great time which is what it's all about


----------



## tuscanymoon (Oct 30, 2012)

Laughter helps heal the soul. I wonder if the sound of my cane would be upsetting to someone looking at yarn?

Don't be dismayed, find a new spot to meet. Each of you are a joy to the other.


----------



## nanathewiz (Nov 7, 2012)

That's too funny...

Don't fret about it.. It's their loss.. Find your self another spot to meet and continue to have fun.. wish I was in your group..


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

What kill joys,if i was not welcome in the shop,my money woundn't be welcome either. :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## knittingnut214 (Feb 11, 2012)

Sallyannie said:


> How I wish I was a member of your group, you sound like you have a great time which is what it's all about


I agree...my money would go elsewhere than this shop...although I have some friends in that age group (as am I) that probably could get us thrown out :lol: :lol:


----------



## Raybo (Mar 12, 2011)

Too bad they don't need customers who are alive.


----------



## BernieI (Oct 1, 2012)

Maybe a decrease in their profits will encourage an open mind and a welcoming atmosphere.


----------



## Barb K Bend OR (Oct 1, 2012)

Those were all "feel good" comments. Thanks! 

Our $ ARE walking away, for sure. 
Loved the library remark. Wish you all COULD join us! 
It is sort of a "badge of honor," to be "86-ed" from a yarn store!
B K


----------



## ladybug48 (Jul 1, 2012)

I'm Barb's partner in crime. We have a great time no matter where we are........silly, funny, joyful and happy. We are also kind and helpful. That spirit is contagious. I joined the group as a new knitter and felt right at home from day one. 

It would be grand to have you all join us. I promise we aren't ever boring LOL


----------



## maeinmo (Oct 15, 2012)

Find a coffee shop.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Raybo said:


> Too bad they don't need customers who are alive.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dohuga (Nov 26, 2011)

Oh! I love a group of rowdy knitters!


----------



## Barb K Bend OR (Oct 1, 2012)

Great name! 
Oh, maybe we shouldn't revel in our rowdyness...But it IS fun!


----------



## grandmatky (Mar 12, 2011)

Barb K Bend OR said:


> Great name!
> Oh, maybe we shouldn't revel in our rowdyness...But it IS fun!


My group meets on Wednesdays at the home of one of the ten of us. 95% of the time we meet at Kathy's house. We gather at 9:30 a.m. and knit, laugh, solve the worlds problems, laugh, work on knitting or crocheting, help each other, and laugh a lot. Oh, did I mention that we laugh a lot? Oh, yeah, around 11:30 a.m. Tane will usually ask, "were are we goin' ta eat taday"? Well, that requires some serious thought and talk, so we toss around going to one of the local eateries. Kathy's husband, Bob comes into the room and asks if something is wrong, we're too quiet!!! Bob gave us the name of Happy Hookers because at one point of us meeting, the others crocheted and I was the only knitter. Well, about 3 months ago, Bob came into the dining room and said, "can y'all pipe down a little, I'm tryin to eat my baloney sandwich and can't hear the news on tv". 
We all hushed for about 10 seconds then we all burst out laughing and Bob rolled his eyes and walked back into the den.


----------



## shanni (Apr 18, 2011)

Clickers said:


> Oh sorry I didn't know you were knitting in a library.


hey Clickers, I work in a library and I'm far from quiet, of course so is our library  especially with all the children's programs, computers and people just sitting around chatting, we also have a chat group for people from non-english speaking backgrounds, they meet once a week and there are about 20 of them, then on the minus side we also have yoof! coming in creating havoc  Overall it's pretty great though, haven't had a knitting session in there for a while but it must be soon time for another one


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Clickers said:


> Oh sorry I didn't know you were knitting in a library.


One of my local libraries hosts a knitting group. I have only been once, as it is held at a time when I often have other commitments, but no one suggested that there was any need to keep noise levels down!


----------



## Clickers (Apr 8, 2011)

shanni said:


> Clickers said:
> 
> 
> > Oh sorry I didn't know you were knitting in a library.
> ...


I was getting at in the movies whenever there is a scene in a library, the librarian always puts her finger to her mouth and goes ssshhhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## Sharon SA (Jul 18, 2012)

If they don't want you..... But a similar thing happen while I was in a book shop and a group of teens walked in talking very loudly and exclaiming over all sorts of stuff and I got very irritated. Kept quiet and when they we near me told them off by saying that this is similar to being in a library and would like to have silence to browse. Turned out that there were only three of them. But was I wrong.

Sharon SA


----------



## redwing28 (Jun 21, 2012)

Hello ladies, you all look so happy in your picture, I wish I was there with you, but you are too far away, enjoy your knitting and chatting, it's good for the soul and the mind, keeps you young.. carry on....... Tricia


----------



## GogoJules (Aug 27, 2012)

Why is it that when older people have fun, others seem to react. A better way of dealing with the issue from the store's viewpoint would have been to request you ladies to be a little quieter. I too would take my $ elsewhere.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

I wouldn't give them my custom either. How ridiculous.


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

You Rabble-Rousers!! ;-) Thanks for the laugh!

I was at the branch library near my house during my lunch break from work and the knitting group was in the back room; chatty, noisy and enjoying themselves. I was absolutely jealous that I couldn't join them since I had to go back to work! (And no one seemed too upset that they were disturbing the peace.)


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

Too loud??? You should hear us during Happy Hour at The Knitty Gritty in Vero Beach, FL. We laugh, tell jokes, nosh, knit and otherwise have a great time. We also meet and greet customers who, oftentimes, become members of this rowdy group. Ages range from 15 to ?? but all have a great time.


----------



## GogoJules (Aug 27, 2012)

Lovely picture, Happy smiley faces, great work too.
Wish I was there!


----------



## vonni (Jun 21, 2011)

What a brave man to come in like that. Love your spirits, you cheeky devils. I love seeing fun like this.


----------



## finstock (Nov 27, 2011)

I belong to a knitting group and iam glad we can meet in the lounge of retirement flats.I come out of there some weeks with stomach ache from laughing.I honestly would find us a bit much if i wasnt part of the group .From a group of strangers we have become best of friends and all because we knit.


----------



## cmessmore (Nov 28, 2012)

Was it the shop owner who kicked you out or was it a complaint by an upstairs tenant??? Its crazy for an owner to do it. Talk about biting off your nose to spite your face!! But it is a funny incident LOL I fall in that age group, and often wonder if Barnes & Noble will kick us out of the cafe one of these days... we can get pretty loud too.


----------



## Shamrock (Jan 17, 2011)

paljoey46 said:


> Too loud??? You should hear us during Happy Hour at The Knitty Gritty in Vero Beach, FL. We laugh, tell jokes, nosh, knit and otherwise have a great time. We also meet and greet customers who, oftentimes, become members of this rowdy group.


I could have written the above reply - Our group meets at 9:00 at a popular coffee shop and moves to a local LYS at 10:00. Although, we do get loud on occasion, I think we do help business at both places. However, there is another group who comes in once a month to knit - (they did sort of get kicked out of their LYS - so they now spread their cheer around at different shops each week.) Fortunately, our LYS owner knows that knitting/crocheting is fun and encourages us.


----------



## PaulaP (Nov 12, 2012)

Well that's a story for the kids and grandkids, grandma got kicked out of an establishment for disturbing the peace.


----------



## happycrafter (Sep 19, 2012)

I would love to join a knitting group but there doesn't seem to be any in mmy neck of the woods, as far as I know we only have 1 shop who is not far off finishing and 2 market stalls


----------



## grandmaof7 (Feb 6, 2011)

Maybe you all should try a sports bar next. Now that's loud!!!!!! lol


----------



## cjstitches (Feb 6, 2011)

Our knitting group does meet in the local library and we do tend to get rowdy too. They welcome us and always poke their heads in to see what we are doing. It is nice to feel welcome.


----------



## Vulcan1957 (Jun 20, 2012)

I have gotten some great ideas from chatty people in a store, especially in the craft section, so shame on the store from discouraging chatting....


----------



## KnittingLinda (May 7, 2011)

Clickers said:


> Oh sorry I didn't know you were knitting in a library.


I belong to a group that does meet in a library. Occasionally someone asks if we can keep it down a little, but no one has asked us to leave!


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Barb K Bend OR said:


> In a way I thought this was pretty funny.
> 
> Kicked out, due to being too loud, at ages of 55 to 75. [!]
> 
> ...


The owner should have joined you ladies and "loosened " up a little..people would have sensed this is a welcomed place to shop , now it might be quiet but "stuffy"..oh well!


----------



## njbk55 (Apr 29, 2011)

I agree your business need to go else where


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

I wish I was in your group too. I love my LYS, but they seem a bit stuffy to me. I tried to sit in with them once, but felt like a unwanted guest. So I took my new yarn and left. I wish they were fun and chatty. Seemed to me more like knitting with the Queen, too much protocol. I am lucky there are a few LYS in my area but that one is just yarn.


----------



## Jenny E (Sep 5, 2011)

Four of us were knitting and nattering in a coffee shop on Monday (a regular monthly meeting) We were laughing and being extremely happy. When we left an elderly gent sitting near us asked what was in our coffee!! We all screamed in unison and everyone just roared laughing. 
Don't know what the owners thought though.


----------



## JAMEYALSO (Nov 28, 2012)

You would love our Warm Up America group in Strongsville, Ohio at the SEnior CEnter . We are loud and we have fun


----------



## Hudson (Mar 3, 2011)

Did you smile and use the line, "I've been thrown out of better places than this!" 

And you would be the age range to have the money for LYS yarn!!


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

Clickers said:


> Oh sorry I didn't know you were knitting in a library.


I was with a knitting group in a library this past winter and we were told off by the librarian for being too loud yet they have toddler groups with nursery rhyme sing-a-longs every week and daily during the school holidays. We were charity knitting.


----------



## atidysum (Mar 30, 2011)

My group knits in a library and they love that we are having a good time. Noise doesn't matter to them.


----------



## Jenny E (Sep 5, 2011)

We chose not to go to the Library because no one whispers there these days. The babies scream, the older ones are talking loud.. It just ain't the same any more in a Library!
Can't understand why you were told off Chezl.. sigh..


----------



## gloxsk8 (Aug 12, 2011)

Do you have a Panera nearby? Lots of groups meet at one and never get evicted.


----------



## Cookie_Sue (May 23, 2011)

This is what happened to our group, too. We now rotate between our homes once a week. Everyone brown bags and the hostess supplies the dessert and drinks. We have a wonderful time and truly do not miss the knit shop or the owner. Our Christmas luncheon is coming up, the one time a year we go out for lunch. Can't wait!! After it is back to my house this year for our Christmas party!!! We have SO much fun! Good luck and I hope y'all get your own group to start meeting at each others homes. Our name is SSK TOG sit sip knit together! Good luck!


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

LunaDragon said:


> I wish I was in your group too. I love my LYS, but they seem a bit stuffy to me. I tried to sit in with them once, but felt like a unwanted guest. So I took my new yarn and left. I wish they were fun and chatty. Seemed to me more like knitting with the Queen, too much protocol. I am lucky there are a few LYS in my area but that one is just yarn.


I notice that there seems to be a shortage of yarn shops in my locale..use to be quite a lot but they have dwindled I think because of the craft stores that have come in...


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

That s sad. I would much rather go somewhere people are having fun!


----------



## elsiemarley (Jul 27, 2012)

I can be quiet at home alone, why would I want to be quiet when meeting with a group? This is just too funny! 
Fortunately the group I meet with rotates between homes. It's social and sharing -- and we get stitching done too!


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

That happened to our knitting group as well. We were meeting in a library. I guess we were too noisy for the other patrons. We now meet at a Legion in town. They let us use their boardroom for 2 hours a month for free. We can make all the noise we want. Now I wish I could get some more members to join us.


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

Why not try a coffees op,or a restaurant that has a second room. You can buy coffee,or lunch. You probably will have to buy something. Talk it over.wish you luck.


----------



## milatos chris (Feb 4, 2012)

WOW wish I could belong to your group.I would have thought having a happy helpful crowd would have attracted more customers to the shop. Well it's the shops loss. Hope you find somewhere else to meet. Keep having fun xx


----------



## TinaRom (Apr 1, 2012)

Your LYS needs to lighten up. Do as we do....bring wine and share with the management!


----------



## marylin (Apr 2, 2011)

Many do not want and fun and joy in their life and do not like to see others happy !

Life is way to short to not have a good time when it is in front of us.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

Now if you had been arguing, that would have been different. Send a letter, signed by all, to the shop explaining why they will no longer see you in there as customers.


----------



## sewknitbeadgrandma (Nov 1, 2012)

Right on !!!! Hilary4


----------



## sewknitbeadgrandma (Nov 1, 2012)

I wish there was a knitting meet up in this city I just moved to this summer. It's this forum that keeps me connected to people and yarn.


----------



## fstknitter (Apr 8, 2012)

Definitely would take my business elsewhere. Group order for online and split shipping cost


----------



## Justme (May 11, 2011)

I think you should let us know here what that shop's name is so that we don't go there and risk getting kicked out becuase we are having fun.


----------



## Yarnie.One (Jul 13, 2012)

Clickers said:


> Oh sorry I didn't know you were knitting in a library.


 Actually, our group -- sometimes up to 8 people -- meets at a library. We sit at a big table in the children's section, where it's never all that quiet, anyway. We do try to be sensible about our noise level -- have to set a good example for all the kids, right?


----------



## calmlake (May 16, 2011)

How about this? Since you ladies were probably continuously sending or bringing in customers, that store lost more than their generous business reputation. 
Ask the store to be open 3 hours once a week near the end of the workday for customers to still shop, yet see what you knitters/crocheters are creating. Take turns baking easy finger food, while the store provides tea or coffee. Gotta help their business and everyone's peace of mind.


----------



## msdotsy1 (Oct 17, 2012)

I have been watching this link and I must say it sounds like what they would do to my group if I had one. When my ladies and I meet we are so full of enthusiasm and joy just to be together on one accord over something we are passionate about. But I can also see the shop owners not being able to concentrate on the customers and the folks at the register screwing up the small change or whatever.

Live, laugh and love ladies...after all these are our GOLDEN years.


----------



## Yarnie.One (Jul 13, 2012)

sewknitbeadgrandma said:


> I wish there was a knitting meet up in this city I just moved to this summer. It's this forum that keeps me connected to people and yarn.


There is a free service in the US called Meetup.com -- www.meetup.com. Maybe they're available to you, too. It's not just for knitters. They have information on groups for just about every interest on earth -- from bee keeping to poker to yoga to business networking. . . you name it!

 If they're not in your area yet, maybe you can get it started.


----------



## CHARLENEGENTRY (Oct 13, 2011)

I have a shop where we sell handmade crafts and supplies and I also give lessons. We do a lot of laughing and cutting up. The customers seem to enjoy the relaxed and friendly atmosphere. They say that is what keeps them coming back. 
If I go in a place to shop and people there are to afraid to smile for fear of cracking their face, I do not go back.


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

nanathewiz said:


> That's too funny...
> 
> Don't fret about it.. It's their loss.. Find your self another spot to meet and continue to have fun.. wish I was in your group..


I would definitely find another place to meet. Possibly a church, an activity room at a retirement residence, or a firehall in a small town. I know that my husband's volunteer firehall has a nice large meeting room with tables and chairs and they have a whittler's group that meets there once a week. It could probably be rented for a small fee to cover maintenance and heating fees. You could also pool any yarn purchases to possibly get free shipping on orders. There should be a senior center or community center that could have room, or a library (maybe off in a meeting room where the noise would not interfere.)

I'm sure it wasn't you girls being too loud, it was probably the roar of those turbo needles working at lightning speed! LOL!!

Happy Knitting!!!


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Sorry to hear that. What a shame that a yarn shop has a quiet policy!!!!


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

Yarnie.One said:


> Clickers said:
> 
> 
> > Oh sorry I didn't know you were knitting in a library.
> ...


That is GREAT! There is potential for young children to take an interest in crafts, too, and for your group to become teachers. A great time to share stories of the past, also.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

And a yarn shop at that. How funny is this? My local yarn shop has get together everyday and everyone brings in something if they want to share such as pastries and what have you.The owner will cook somsething if it is a evening class they have or get together and even will order pizza at her expense at times. They are a bunch of gals that have alot of fun with their get togethers. She even posts pics on FB of some of the fun they have. That is really crazy you get kicked out of a yarn shop!!!!!


----------



## rosespun (May 27, 2012)

Oh, funny and sad. Our group meets at a Books a Million and yes, we can get rather loud. The store loves it!!


----------



## vannavanna (Oct 15, 2012)

I want to not shop there----How can I do that from UK? Hee hee


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

My first experiences with knitting shops was not good so I didn't bother.

Then when we moved across the country I went to a very nice shop and bought $78 worth of yarn - they didn't even so much as say 'Thank you' and I never went back.

I have also told everyone and know that most of them never go there for the same reason and those who hadn't yet won't and haven't.

If I'm not comfortable in a shop, I don't go there. If the owners of a shop aren't comfortable with me there, I don't go there.

Whatever happened to 'the customer is always right' - but I don't need to be right when I'm spending my money. I need to enjoy being where I am.


----------



## craftymunchkin (Nov 28, 2012)

The group I hang out with meets in the library in a room by the restrooms. We have people popping their heads in all the time to see what all the chatter and laughing is about. We meet on Thursday nights and another group meets on Friday mornings. The library has a camera in each of the rooms so they can keep track of people and the screens can be seen by anyone at the checkout desk. Some come down from seeing the screen saying that it looked like we were having fun. So being too loud is a joke!


----------



## jmko (Dec 29, 2011)

Good thing the group I belong to does not meet there! There are more than 60 ladies-not all come every week, but we have a good number. And it is never quiet! Some never get to their work, we exchange patterns and admire others work, and help one another. What an old grouch at that shop!


----------



## andietom (Apr 19, 2011)

Sometimes looking at things through someone else's eyes helps to put a situation into perspective. 

I ventured into a new yarn shop a couple of years ago only to find myself being eyeballed by a group of enthusiastic knitters who were loudly discussing very personal issues in very loud tones. They seemed (intentionally or not) to regard my presence as an intrusion on "their" turf. I didn't stay in the shop long, and it was two years (desperate need for wool quickly) before I went back. Lo and behold! The loud group was gone, and without the constant distraction, people in the shop actually seemed to welcome my presence. 

Sometimes we don't get to do everything we want to do whenever we want. 

The now-retired owners of my favorite yarn shop always had projects going when they weren't assisting customers. Folks were welcome to sit and knit with them, but everyone was always conscious of the fact that this was a business, not our own little kingdom.

I'm sure the group of enthusiastic knitters can find another space to enjoy their craft--perhaps an unused classroom at a nearby church or even in someone's home, where voices and laughter can be raised without encroaching on others' different needs. 

Good luck!


----------



## gclemens (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm so proud of you!!!!!!


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Boy for me that really tells me what the customer service and shop owners are like. Just out of curiosity, what is the atmosphere when someone comes in to shop? There are days I look pretty presentable and there are others that I look like something the cat dragged in. I'm thinking on those cat dragged in days, my dollars wouldn't be welcome.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Barb K Bend OR said:


> In a way I thought this was pretty funny.
> 
> Kicked out, due to being too loud, at ages of 55 to 75. [!]
> 
> ...


I know it's a bit far to commute, but I'd LOVE to have all of you down here in south-central Texas!! I'm in your age range, and you all sound like the group that I'd most like to be with!!


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

Some pretty funny responses, but it is sad and says something for retailers. Did they even bother asking you to quiet down first. What, you're not supposed to laugh? Maybe they don't want you to help people? I thought their purpose was to sell yarn?


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

Yarnie.One said:


> Clickers said:
> 
> 
> > Oh sorry I didn't know you were knitting in a library.
> ...


So what? I belong to one group that meets in the local library, too, and we talk and laugh. Of course, we're off in the corner. One of our knitters is one of their librarians, and she knows when we're getting too loud and waves at us. It's a fun group!!


----------



## Raybo (Mar 12, 2011)

[/quote] My group meets on Wednesdays at the home of one of the ten of us. 95% of the time we meet at Kathy's house. [/quote]

Love the picture, including the view of the stash in the background. Is that Kathy's? See me turn green with envy!? :hunf:


----------



## Mary Smith (Oct 12, 2011)

Raybo said:


> Too bad they don't need customers who are alive.


I don't get it - everyone seems to be siding with this group. None of us know just HOW LOUD they really were. Speaking only for my friends and I. When we get together we forget about volume and just laugh and talk without wondering if we are too loud for others. I'm sure that we are at times. We have literally gotten looks from others at restaurants so I'm sure we were annoying to them. This is a place of business and the owner probably didn't like have customer's being sided tracked by your outbursts. I side with the owner on this one - it's her business and it sounds like she did try to be patient with your group and the "noise" you generated. Other side of the coin - how many complaints from others to the owner do you think it took for her to make this decision? She certainly would not want to give up your group as you were potential customers. Hope you find another place to meet - why not in one of your homes? That way you can be as loud as you want and not bother anyone else in the process.


----------



## andietom (Apr 19, 2011)

Amen! Mary Smith is right on target!


----------



## Taffie (Nov 3, 2012)

That's pretty stupid! We do that on Thursday evenings at my bead supplies store.
It has created a ton of business for the Owner, she encourages us and brings us goodies even.
People come in and want to come and see what we're making, end up buying the supplies for something they see that they like and sometimes joining our group.
We have become good friends and have such a good time, Xmas party next week. Audrey


----------



## KnottyMe (Mar 8, 2012)

Barb K Bend OR said:


> ... We were very chatty and had fun. I thought we were "energetic and creative." We offered help to other gals who dropped in.
> Apparently we are no longer welcome.


Too bad. "Energetic and creative?" Maybe if you hadn't been swinging from the rafters the owner would have appreciated your presence more!! Did you get naked and dance around the store? I can see that being a distraction, too. Shame on you gals. Fun is fun, but _Really!_

:roll:


----------



## lizmaxwell (Jul 23, 2011)

I would have thought that having a jolly communal atmosphere in the shop would be good for trade. 

As others have said go elsewhere and take your trade with you - cost I bet lots of you bought things with her even if it was only bits. Also if I was meeting in a wool shop I would feel duty bound to buy what I could from them.


----------



## bonbarnie (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi: can not believe that the people were so stupid not to join in with your fun. everyone needs to laugh and enjoy themselves these days. bonni


----------



## Mystikerin (Jul 19, 2011)

Too bad for the shop, seeing you gals having fun and engaging other people would be the best advertising for knitting/crocheting.
Well, on the other hand I was not aware of the vow of silence in the nunnery of Oregon, wow :shock: - must have recently passed in their congress.
I certainly would not darken the LYS again...


----------



## Mpetrueng (Mar 28, 2011)

I knit in a library one day a week, and some days we do get loud! No one objects.


----------



## andietom (Apr 19, 2011)

bonbarnie said:


> Hi: can not believe that the people were so stupid not to join in with your fun. everyone needs to laugh and enjoy themselves these days. bonni


I think it's a bit dicey to label people who have different viewpoints "stupid." I believe we need to be respectful of others' feelings, especially in public. Not joining in on strangers' raucous merriment when you have limited time to shop or need to concentrate on yarn conversions, pattern colors, yarn composition, or are trying to run a business, doesn't mean people are incapable of laughing and enjoying themselves.


----------



## PattiKT (Nov 24, 2012)

I'd sure look for somewhere else to gather and enjoy the company of my knitting companions. Not sure I'd spend much more money there either. If they can't take our knitting "club", maybe they can't take our money either! Hee Hee


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

Barb K Bend OR said:


> In a way I thought this was pretty funny.
> 
> Kicked out, due to being too loud, at ages of 55 to 75. [!]
> 
> ...


Assuming this was a business, if your group was so loud they couldn't conduct business (which is why their doors are open), what choice did they have?


----------



## angelus (Jun 15, 2012)

Yes, I would definitely take my business elsewhere. I use to knit with a bunch of ladies in a local church in a meeting room during the week. Maybe u could check into somewhere like,that ? Good luck & keep on knitting & laughing & having a good time. !
N


----------



## jlpanecki (Oct 18, 2012)

Chatty, noisy and enjoying themselves sounds like fun, but perhaps the LYS group was more than chatty - I've overheard some very personal conversations and some offensive language coming from some very nice ladies.

If that was happening in the Yarn shop, perhaps it was better for them to hold their party elsewhere. 

I am sure the owner of the shop thought long and hard about it - perhaps other custoners were complaining??? You think?


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

Barb K Bend OR said:


> In a way I thought this was pretty funny.
> 
> Kicked out, due to being too loud, at ages of 55 to 75. [!]
> 
> ...


It's entirely possible that it was the offering to help other gals part of the situation that bothered them... That and the chatting, etc., may have made the shopkeeper feel out of control. They might prefer to be the "helper" themselves... It's hard to judge from your story what really made them throw you out!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

well thats just bad buisness.... I am wonder where that shop could be.. I lived in Bend for many years.. I have been gone for 8 now.. but the visits don't look like much has changed.. I love downtown this time of year.. just park the car and walk.. its beautiful... I hope you all can find a place to get together.. I wonder if the LYS realizes they just lost buisness from all of you?? oh well.. best of luck...


----------



## ladybug48 (Jul 1, 2012)

Thanks for all the great comments and support. We're just a group of fun- loving ladies who enjoy each others company. We knit, laugh, tease, help, share. We were never vulgar! As in most instances, we were probably not the true source of the owner's anger. Apparently, there is stress and strain when owning a business these days. However, banning people who were spending their money at the shop while also enjoying the space is not good business. After sharing another good laugh at our rowdy behavior, we are moving on and making plans to meet at another locale where we can be ourselves )


----------



## Gulfbreezeknitter (Apr 29, 2012)

If you are ever in Seward, Alaska, stop by the Flyin Skein and knit with them. Very friendly group. Can't get too loud for them!!


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

A very interesting subject. I can just picture a group of jolly older women. Half of them hard of hearing. All happy to be socializing and blissfully oblivious of their surroundings.Suddenly someone outside the group gets a bee in their bonnet and POOF! So sad. I am hard of hearing and wear hearing aids. I can't tell you how many times I have gotten Looks and been told to lower my voice. I can imagine 10 of me in a public place having a lively yarny get together. Still, a bit of warning that you were disturbing others would have been nice.


----------



## Lo'L (Jan 21, 2011)

What a shame! I'd certainly not shop there again and would pass the word to others!

I do knit at a library and they put us in a conference room and we have a great time... sometimes quite loud! lol

We are fortunate to have several coffee shops who welcome us with open arms in our town and of course there are 3 yarn shops within a 30 mile radius and they 'love' us! lol


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Too bad. Think of all the future customers they won't have because your group won't be recommending them to that shop.


----------



## cheri49 (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm moving to Bond as soon as you let me know where you're knitting now!... Unfortunately they havent learned that laughter is the Best medicine. you go girls!


----------



## lkellison (Apr 23, 2011)

I'd never been to Bend's yarn store, and if I ever get up to that area again, that is one place I won't go. 

That shop's owners are crazy! With a room full of happy knitters, the odds of the store making sales are high. Being kicked out of said store will leave a bad taste in the mouth for every knitter there and you can bet those knitters will be passing along the information to everyone they meet. That store is going to suffer....


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

I guess there could be such a thing as being "too" loud, but I think the store would want you around because you're good advertising for how much fun it is to use their yarn. I know I'd like to join in and also shop more in a store where it's lively and fun.


----------



## gmarie (Feb 8, 2012)

You sound like a fun group. Wish I was closer to join you.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

My LYS has as many as 4 knitting groups in classes, all of whom get loud. It's such fun. No one gets kicked out for enjoying themselves. Sounds like you have a bunch of party poopers! I feel as if we should all show up en masse and have a loud, happy demonstration for you.


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

The Fun Police strike again! They're EVERYWHERE...


----------



## MaineSqueeze (Feb 23, 2012)

They should have warned you. 
My group got kicked out of a restaurant because, the women who started it never told the rest of us that each of us had to buy something every-time was part of the deal...
So one day in early summer, I and another member when it and the owner came up to us and said " are you going to buy something or do I kick you out? " Yes, he really did! And so we meet somewhere else and they are glad to have us, and we don't have to buy anything at all. But we all do off and on.
The women who started it quit the group entirely, took their names off the list, and now go to other groups. Suffice it to say that the place we met, Jaxies, may not realize it but by the owners' rude actions, has garnered a tremendous amount of bad advertising, which they do not need, because that same owner told me the previous November, that they were 6 months behind on their rent!
What goes around, comes around.


----------



## gram26 (Feb 1, 2011)

BernieI said:


> Maybe a decrease in their profits will encourage an open mind and a welcoming atmosphere.


Agree completely....


----------



## Rdanek (Mar 22, 2012)

I thought the LYS business was hurting. This one lost your business and the $$ lost from the folks you mention this to. What a bunch of snooty witches. If your fun was interfering with their stitch counting, perhaps they should bring something less complicated.


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

Our group meets at the Senior center every Thursday on the couch behind the fireplace,.. There are 10 of us at the most. Once a month we have to meet in another room because some Senior club (40 or more) has a potluck and says we are too loud. Hah!


----------



## cheecat (Dec 30, 2011)

You shouldn't let this stop you. Perhaps you can take turns meeting at each others houses until you can find a permannent home for your gatherings


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Oh, and I suppose a rock concert would have been quieter? Some merchants don't seem to realize that us older people are the pillars of the community with the money. Let the owner of the yarn shop kick you out, you will take the big bucks elsewhere where your joy of living and togetherness and crafting make a difference!


----------



## Judymom (Oct 10, 2011)

How sad - but good for you. I'd like to find a knitting group like that. Your information is invaluable to fellow knitters and I am always so happy to see women sitting in a knit shop and having so much fun. Hope you have another yarn shop to buy your yarns, etc.


----------



## arwenian (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh, you Wild Seniors! What is the world coming to? Their loss! (I hope you gals were spenders so the shop really feels it with you gone)


----------



## SDKATE57 (Feb 9, 2011)

EXCUSE ME! They made a very big mistake in my opinion....think of how many of you there are, and how many of your group will tell others about what they did. Oops! Group knitting isn't a quiet thing, we talk, we laugh and we have a good time! They could very well lose business over this one. Find another place and let those needles fly!









!


----------



## gsbyrge (Jul 12, 2011)

AMEN!


----------



## Doxie Mama (Feb 12, 2012)

As a fellow Oregonian, I am surprised and saddened at the response from the shop's management. Is it possible that they saw your offers to help customers as a threat to their revenue from classes which are part of their income? Unless you were smelling up their yarns with cigarrette smoke, throwing butts and peanut shells on the floor, or spilling wine on the carpet, I'd say that shop needs lessons in customer service.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Yarnie.One said:


> sewknitbeadgrandma said:
> 
> 
> > I wish there was a knitting meet up in this city I just moved to this summer. It's this forum that keeps me connected to people and yarn.
> ...


a) MeetUp is not limited to the US.
b) It's not exactly free. They do have monthly fees, but sometimes the person running the particular MeetUp pays alone. Sometimes the fees are spread so each attendee pays a share.


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

That's really terrible. My LYS has an "Annex" a few doors down from the shop. They use it to store yarn and books, but the owner put in a table, chairs, comfy couches, etc. And opened it up to all knitters and crocheters. We meet their every Friday and get as loud as we want to. On different days and evenings, there is also a knitter's/book club that meets there, lace knitters and etc. All at no charge. Of course, we reciprocate by patronizing the shop whenever possible. It's great for us and it's good for her business. She also has a table and chairs right in the shop, if you want to knit in there. It's a knitters' heaven.


----------



## kittyadoptioncentre (Jul 6, 2012)

I agree with you ladies about having fun knitting and crafting in a group whether at your LYS or other place, but the other side of the coin is sometimes your laughter is disconcerting to other customers. I needed some yarn and took my GDs (ages 10 and 12 at the time) with me. There were ladies in the back doing crafts, quilting, knitting etc and when my GDs went back to see what they were doing, laughing and having a good time, they were told to leave and not disturb the ladies. Needless to say, I have not been back there since.


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

kiwiannie said:


> If i was not welcome in the shop,my money wouldn't be welcome either. :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


I'm sure there are other places that would welcome you - and your money!


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

kittyadoptioncentre said:


> I agree with you ladies about having fun knitting and crafting in a group whether at your LYS or other place, but the other side of the coin is sometimes your laughter is disconcerting to other customers. I needed some yarn and took my GDs (ages 10 and 12 at the time) with me. There were ladies in the back doing crafts, quilting, knitting etc and when my GDs went back to see what they were doing, laughing and having a good time, they were told to leave and not disturb the ladies. Needless to say, I have not been back there since.


That is just as rude. We welcome children and encourage them to come in and see what is being created. Hopefully it will inspire them to put down the video games and do something creative.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Barb-Any other LYs in your area? Bet they'd love to have your group and your business. If not, try a coffee house like Starbucks. Someone will want a group of fun ladies at their place of business. Let the upscale yarn store go without all of you lovely ladies!! Denise


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Cookie_Sue said:


> This is what happened to our group, too. We now rotate between our homes once a week. Everyone brown bags and the hostess supplies the dessert and drinks. We have a wonderful time and truly do not miss the knit shop or the owner. Our Christmas luncheon is coming up, the one time a year we go out for lunch. Can't wait!! After it is back to my house this year for our Christmas party!!! We have SO much fun! Good luck and I hope y'all get your own group to start meeting at each others homes. Our name is SSK TOG sit sip knit together! Good luck!


Love the name! :thumbup:


----------



## lizmaxwell (Jul 23, 2011)

Surely the owner in a jolly way could have told u all to shut up a bit, without causing any offense , so easy to do in a friendly way and make a joke of it. Well its their lost business..........


----------



## brynmawr (Oct 24, 2011)

In my last knit group - once it got real quiet (I guess we were all concentrating so hard). Someone pipped up - "Hey, someone say something - it's spooky in here,too quiet". Guess we would have been kicked out too. Shop is gone. Miss that group!!


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Pattibe-You must be talking about Alamitos Bay Yarn Company. They're the best. I love to knit at the annex. Denise


----------



## grammyv (Feb 11, 2011)

Do you suppose they thought you might wake the yarn or agitate the needles?

I think I know this shop. Are they under new management? They've always been so reasonable and helpful when I've shopped there when on vacation at a nearby resort.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I would definitely NOT go back to this yarn store again!

Knitters having fun have always attracted me to yarn stores.

Hazel


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Some snobby, snot-nosed, self-absorbed idiot, too impressed with his/her own importance probably kept complaining.
Take your joy and your $$ elsewhere; and don't forget to tell the shop owner why, either!


----------



## Island Sue (Aug 15, 2011)

Yes, I would also take my money elsewhere, I guess the shop did not take into account how much you ladies would spend there in a year, and also telling all your friends about their wonderful shop. Some shop owners do not think before they act.


----------



## jlpanecki (Oct 18, 2012)

I think that is horrible. How could women be so nasty to children!

I wouldn't go back there. 

When I lived in Ct there was a yarn shop that was "attitude-y" to me, when I went in to buy something- it was years before I returned, and that was only because I needed a specific yarn and they were the only place I could locate it.

Too bad, because they were close to me and had good stock, but I found a nicer place in the next town.

Customer service is a big part of any retail business.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I hope your group finds another place soon. I knit where I cannot be kicked out, home.


----------



## Carlan (Aug 23, 2012)

Your incident reminds me of the book, "Friday Night Knitting Club." What a shame that the shop owner doesn't appreciate what you all have to offer.


----------



## Frog Queen (May 25, 2012)

Knitter forever said:


> Why not try a coffees op,or a restaurant that has a second room. You can buy coffee,or lunch. You probably will have to buy something. Talk it over.wish you luck.


My mum, a deputy head teacher, and her best friend, a head teacher, were thrown out of a coffee shop for being there too long (an hour) and making too much noise! They had both bought their lunch there and refills of coffee, so were good paying customers! They dined out on this story for years...


----------



## colonialcat (Dec 22, 2011)

Boy a yarn store that feels people are to noisy boy they really have no sense of what could bring more customers. years ago we had a nice yarn store nearby and it was noisy all the time customers talking to one another all over the place learning from each other. was a great place recession hit no more store.


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Raybo said:


> Too bad they don't need customers who are alive.


Now thats a great remark! I'm going to remember this one that is for sure.

I agree !!!


----------



## lw54n10 (Sep 10, 2012)

Oh, that's too sad! I think a knitting group that is lively is the best kind to be a member of. I'm new to my neighborhood and already hoping to get a few fiesty knitters together at our clubhouse for some fun and fellowship and frivolity! We might even get some knitting done!lol..


----------



## lw54n10 (Sep 10, 2012)

I would be attracted to a lively, noisy yarn shop! I would be a great customer there and I would tell all my friends to shop and learn there! Hope you find a new place to hang out at!!


----------



## lw54n10 (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## hersh (Nov 7, 2011)

I agree 100%. Crafts are not rocket science. They should be fun. We are a long time dead......don't need to practice.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Barb K Bend OR said:


> In a way I thought this was pretty funny.
> 
> Kicked out, due to being too loud, at ages of 55 to 75. [!]
> 
> ...


Is your money too loud also or are you allowed back in the store just to spend it there? I would never go back there again.


----------



## momskii (Oct 25, 2012)

hersh said:


> I agree 100%. Crafts are not rocket science. They should be fun. We are a long time dead......don't need to practice.


I love that quote. It's so true


----------



## Saso (Nov 25, 2012)

That's a shame, I guess they don't understand the joy of meeting with fellow knitters and having a good laugh. I have a group that meets at my home once a month and my home is filled with humour and fun, and there are many orphans who benefit from the proceeds of this group.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Barb K Bend OR said:


> In a way I thought this was pretty funny.
> 
> Kicked out, due to being too loud, at ages of 55 to 75. [!]
> 
> ...


You could see if the public library has a room where you can meet and do as you please. We get pretty loud there sometimes.


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

Barb K Bend OR said:


> In a way I thought this was pretty funny.
> 
> Kicked out, due to being too loud, at ages of 55 to 75. [!]
> 
> ...


That really sucks! If the shop doesn't need you, you certainly don't need the shop.


----------



## Sharon T. (Feb 9, 2011)

We have a Prayer Shawl group that meets on Thursdays. Sometime the manager and I go outside to talk because the ladies get a little loud. We think it is funny! They always laugh when we come back in and we laugh right along with them. Life is so short, you just can't sweat the small stuff.


----------



## djones5252 (May 6, 2011)

Me, too! You all must be a wild bunch of "old broads"! LOLOL!!! Just kidding, of course! I think that shop is a little TOO upscale for my tastes!



Elsie Shufflebottom said:


> I agree it's funny, but I also agree with feathersby!


----------



## Barb K Bend OR (Oct 1, 2012)

Totally love the photo...I can see the merriment in your eyes! The story of the hubby and his baloney sandwich was a hoot! 
I bet many of us "clickers," were the ones in early grades that the teacher frowned on, for talking too much in class!

Sad that all over the world silence often comes before chaos. 

Happy Days to ALL! <---Shouted out!
B K


----------



## selyasa (Apr 10, 2012)

I found a yarn shop review blog. You may want to add your 5 cents. Here is the link:

http://www.knittingonthenet.com/yarnshopreviews/or.htm


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

CHARLENEGENTRY said:


> I have a shop where we sell handmade crafts and supplies and I also give lessons. We do a lot of laughing and cutting up. The customers seem to enjoy the relaxed and friendly atmosphere. They say that is what keeps them coming back.
> If I go in a place to shop and people there are to afraid to smile for fear of cracking their face, I do not go back.


As I got older I suddenly realized that it mattered to me how I felt when I went in a shop. There are places where you feel that they are glad you came in and there are some where you feel they would just as soon you did not. I decided I don't need to shop at the latter kind. For a while I worked in a yarn shop and was very conscious of trying to make people feel welcome.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

So sad to hear of this. My nick name has been babbles from an early age. I never stop talking. Well perhaps sometimes but I even talk in my sleep. 
I would not shop at this store anymore, find another one and make sure they do not mind loud knitting groups. After all I do not wear my hearing aide much, it gives me a headache. Then once you find one (and I am sure you will) I would post a notice in the shops around this other one (bad one) telling everyone of your new knitting group where all are welcome and bring lots of laughter and expect to have fun.


----------



## 9ewes (Sep 10, 2012)

What will probably happen, the store wont be in business very long. I mean come on now I don't know any quiet knitters do you? I probably would have been the first one kicked out because I laugh to loud. My money would also go else where.


----------



## afoster (Jun 10, 2012)

BernieI said:


> Maybe a decrease in their profits will encourage an open mind and a welcoming atmosphere.


BernieI, what pattern is the shawl in your avatar? It's lovely.


----------



## Barb K Bend OR (Oct 1, 2012)

selyasa said:


> I found a yarn shop review blog. You may want to add your 5 cents. Here is the link:
> 
> http://www.knittingonthenet.com/yarnshopreviews/or.htm


Fantastic resource! THANKS!
I read over the whole list, all comments. 
It would be a good one for all shop owners to see. People do want friendship, no matter where we go. Interesting that when we were at the knit table together, we all spoke to anyone coming through the door. Obviously that is a "good thing."
B K


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Sharon T. said:


> We have a Prayer Shawl group that meets on Thursdays. Sometime the manager and I go outside to talk because the ladies get a little loud. We think it is funny! They always laugh when we come back in and we laugh right along with them. Life is so short, you just can't sweat the small stuff.


I used to stop at a yarn shop in MD on York Road near Timonium when I was using I83 to go north or south. I enjoyed talking to the owners a lot. Then they moved and I found them again and enjoyed going there and travelling the back roads to the little shopping center. I think it was Powder mill. I have not gone down there in years and don't know if they still exist.


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

You know, I have been reading this topic with much interest and am wondering how large an area this shop occupies? Is it
possible that there was limited space for an animated group of women and that might be part of the problem?
I love my knitting groups and will possibly be starting another after the first of the year but have to admit we can be quite loud when 16-20 women all are gabbling amongst themselves.

Blessings to all.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

If a fun group dose not fit in with their stuffy attitude nether would my fun money. Fined a new place without attitude :thumbdown:


----------



## Barb K Bend OR (Oct 1, 2012)

ompuff...I think this is a really good point. 

I have sympathies with shops with small space, but not with lack of communication.
A short pleasant conversation could have solved the problem. Most groups appreciate the welcome to K/C, and so a kind conversation would have worked well to keep everyone happy.
Doesn't this cooperation seem to help no matter who is involved?


----------



## train (Nov 6, 2011)

is there anything else you're not telling us? ha ha ha
funny, but sad


----------



## GrandmaGail (Apr 3, 2011)

You should have told them, "We've been thrown out of better places than this! See ya!" Gail


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

Killjoys go somewhere they appreciate happy people


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

I have one that is strange. Paradise Fibers in Spokane WA (A large place) has a knitting group that come in on one Saturday a month. But, do they know what Saturday or what time or a contact person to fined out so a person can join this group. H**L no and I have asked them repeatedly if they could get a name and number so that I can join the group. No they do not do that but, they sure like my money. So if you live in Spokane WA and are a member of this group could/would you pm me and let me know when you all meet as I would love to join you all. I miss my old group and because I no longer drive I can not go to their meeting.


----------



## diane_mw (Apr 2, 2012)

I go to a knitting group that meets in a library and we are not exactly quiet but we have never been asked to be quiet or threatened with removal. The one who talks the most is a lady in her 80s


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

Barb K Bend OR said:


> In a way I thought this was pretty funny.
> 
> Kicked out, due to being too loud, at ages of 55 to 75. [!]
> 
> ...


Really! How rude! You would think a bunch of ladies having so much fun would be good for business....others would want to join in too....oh well find another venue and shop elsewhere


----------



## Redhatchris (Apr 21, 2012)

Tee hee hee! Guess that will have quite a negative effect on their yarn sales!!!

My knitting group meets in a library twice a week. They let us use a conference room with a door that closes. 

Rock on, ladies...


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

diane_mw said:


> I go to a knitting group that meets in a library and we are not exactly quiet but we have never been asked to be quiet or threatened with removal. The one who talks the most is a lady in her 80s


Here in Sacramento apparently the Knitting Groups have been asked to be kind of quiet. When it is raining out it seems that people who usually bring their children to the Park next door, all bring their children into the library and adults read aloud to them. Rambunctious children run about. I have nothing against this actually. I may be old, but not so old that I don't remember
what it is to entertain children on rainy days! But it seems like a double standard. Granted as we age our ears aren't always what they should be and we talk and laugh louder. I do believe in being considerate of those around us as much as possible who are trying to read but why the double playing field?


----------



## Barb K Bend OR (Oct 1, 2012)

is there anything else you're not telling us? ha ha ha
funny, but sad

We all checked our pesonal choices of cleanliness, no one felt they were stinky! Big GRIN!
B K


----------



## carillonpatrice (Nov 26, 2012)

Wow, my group would be out on our collective keesters in a heartbeat. Good thing we rotate between each others' houses. I certainly would not shop there any more. My local shop has a front knitting area and a backroom, but I don't knit there because I heard too much profanity coming out of one young gal's mouth. Still, I have my own little group and we have a great time. We always start with "show and tell".


----------



## DEE DEE (Jan 24, 2011)

Barb K Bend OR said:


> In a way I thought this was pretty funny.
> 
> Kicked out, due to being too loud, at ages of 55 to 75. [!]
> 
> ...


Hi Barb, You and your friends sound like fun people to me. If I lived close to you, I would be part of your group. Keep laughing and having fun. Life is far too short to do otherwise.

DeeDee from New Jersey


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

denisejh said:


> Pattibe-You must be talking about Alamitos Bay Yarn Company. They're the best. I love to knit at the annex. Denise


Yes. Alamitos Bay Yarn Co. Do you go?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

selyasa said:


> I found a yarn shop review blog. You may want to add your 5 cents. Here is the link:
> 
> http://www.knittingonthenet.com/yarnshopreviews/or.htm


And for other locations - worldwide - Here's the link to enter or search for a review: http://www.knittingonthenet.com/yarnshopreviews.htm


----------



## PaulaP (Nov 12, 2012)

I am actually attracted to people laughing and having fun and want to be a part of it. I would think it is a plus.


----------



## m_azingrace (Mar 14, 2012)

BOYCOTT!!!


----------



## Promise1 (Nov 15, 2011)

I hope they do not miss the $ that you all would have spent on their yarn. Is there a Michaels near you? About 10 or so women meet at our local Michaels, in the classroom, and we each pay 1 $ a week, and pay a little rent to Michaels for our 2 hours . We are chatty but I think we are appreciated cause someone is always popping out to pick up more yarn. They would lose that if they didn't let us use the room which would otherwise be empty. What excuse did they give you? One upscale shop in my area always has 20 or so women in open knits. I wish it was closer. The women are not quiet, spend buckets on yarns at this store, and are truly welcome.


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

That would upset me to no end. Someone should tell them just how much business that they lost because they did that. I think it was just wrong on so many levels!


----------



## ann44 (Oct 14, 2011)

You could stand outside the shop and warn all customers who are about to enter that they must be very quiet in that shop or they'll get kicked out!!


----------



## redwing28 (Jun 21, 2012)

Luna Dragon, you would probably have fun with our queen, she dose have a good sense of humour, and can have a good laugh with the best of us.


----------



## rosebay44 (Apr 27, 2011)

I had to find a new tea shop where my friends and I could meet. The old one had gotton so loud that we couldn't share a cup and a chat unless we wanted to holler over the noise. Some folks like serenity and that isn't a bad thing in this noisy world.


----------



## joani13 (Nov 21, 2012)

grandmatky said:


> Barb K Bend OR said:
> 
> 
> > Great name!
> ...


sounds like a fun group and would make you feel welcome to come in to the store. sorry the owners didn't see it that way. I love Bend - my step daughter and her husband live there so we get there once in a while (a long ways from AR) they own 2 restaurants in town - the Pilot Butte drive-in, best hamburgers in town!


----------



## Barb K Bend OR (Oct 1, 2012)

I actually know what you mean! Noisy locations.

We had a rubber stamping group that was met a shop like that, and unfortunately, no one had a cooperative conversatuion about it. Several of us changed our meet up space. I should have learned my lesson and tried to make up some sort of truce with the knit shop...but our loud group took satisfaction in the notoriety!
It was too much for us to get our heads around, to bother to discuss it!
B K


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I agree, my money goes elsewhere!


----------



## words1377 (Nov 6, 2012)

Good grief! If I was a customer and saw how much fun you ladies were having I would want to join the group.Bah Humbug!


----------



## PatriciaDF (Jan 29, 2011)

I don't understand business owners who treat their customers as if they are a bother. My husband and I were in business for many years and always tried to go out of the way to make sure our customers were treated as well as we possibly could. A satisfied customer is the best advertising any business owner could ever hope to get. I'm sure they will regret their lack of hospitality and good will. As others have said - take your business elsewhere - where it will be appreciated!


----------



## MarciasKnitting (Sep 23, 2012)

When did Bend, Oregon become "upscale"?....this from "Moses Hole"......we meet in our local senior center....we can get a little out of order too, but we pay dues so they can't kick us out. They did build in a "get out of here"; a piano player starts at exactly 11:00 am...... drives us out every time....


----------



## tired n' cranky (Aug 2, 2011)

Wish I had been there! Our groups wouldn't know HOW to be quiet, it's half the fun of getting together. Hopefully there is a competing shop who will welcome you rowdy girls with open arms.


----------



## Barb K Bend OR (Oct 1, 2012)

Bend, OR is getting to be pretty much UPSCALE in nearly any commercial venture you could name.
Boy, there are a LOT of specialty shops of all sorts.
This goes for restaurants as well. 

I count upscale, when they have items we usually find only in BIG cities. 
The artisan community is awesome.

Come to visit, and you will see a lot of very nice and accommodating shops. With very few exceptions, you can buy a large variety of satisfactory items available for folks who considers themselves descriminating in thieir tastes.

No problem happily spending the sheckles, here! GRIN!
B K


----------



## Cathope427 (Nov 1, 2012)

Shoot, if I go into a yarn store and there's a knitting group, I usually spend twice as much money and twice as long there. And that's IF I don't buy stuff for a project and sit and join them. There is one yarn store I love going to while their knitting group is going on because they help me pick out amazing stuff!

One of the requirements of the place that my boyfriend and I are going to move to is at least one good LYS and one fun knitting group. Bonus if the group has other men, since when I get time, my boyfriend wants to learn to knit. We have it narrowed down to 5 cities, we're now listing what we want in our next locale.


----------



## sparky36 (Jan 10, 2012)

Was in my local yarn shop today. They are very friendly and welcome "sit and Knit" anytime. Very warn, homey atmosphere. Someone visiting the shop mentioned their yarnshop charges $10.00/day to sit and knit!! Seems it would be good for business to have customers seeing what can be done with the shop's yarns and just drumming up interest in the art of knitting and crocheting. Has anyone else heard of a shop charging for customers to come in to just sit and knit?


----------



## Jenny.Wren (Nov 28, 2011)

How about going to one of the social halls in your area. Your group would certainly give some life to the club during the day and bring some more people and ideas to your gathering.

How about giving your group a name. And try to behave.


----------



## Jenny.Wren (Nov 28, 2011)

How about going to one of the social halls in your area. Your group would certainly give some life to the club during the day and bring some more people and ideas to your gathering.

How about giving your group a name. And try to behave.


----------



## madknitter07 (Mar 23, 2012)

What a shame when you are having such a good time. I belong to a group of 46 ladies and a couple of gents of the same age who meet in the local library. We are, at times, quite 'loud' but we have been made very welcome every Thursday for the past 6 years and the staff of the library even baked us a cake for our 6th birthday.


----------



## kdb (Aug 29, 2012)

You all were having to much fun, ther's nothing wrong with that.


----------



## knittingdragon (Jun 15, 2012)

I belong to four different craft groups -
1. Red Hats meet in a private home, We bring our own lunch but tea, coffee and biscuits are supplied and we pay $2 a week to cover that cost.
2. Church group (I don't attend the church but am a welcome member in the group) meet in the church hall. Again we bring our own lunch, pay $2 a week and have bottomless tea and coffee. The last week of the month the group has a morning tea supplied by the group.
3. Beenleigh Knitters and Knatters meet in a room in the library. Tea, coffee and biscuits supplied.
4. Gold Coast Knitters and Knatters meet at a coffee shop. We buy whatever we want for ourselves.
We don't have any problems anywhere.
The whole idea of meeting in groups like this is to have fun. If that means being a bit noisy - so what???!!! That store must be like a graveyard - doesn't sound real exciting at all.


----------



## MaryA (Jan 26, 2011)

Barb K Bend OR said:


> In a way I thought this was pretty funny.
> 
> Kicked out, due to being too loud, at ages of 55 to 75. [!]
> 
> ...


My LYS has a Tuesday night knitters group that is billed in Lindsey's weekly newsletter as "no instruction as its too rowdy"!!I haven't joined yet cause I'm kinda shy about going by myself to a group like that, but I've been in the shop when the ladies are there and they sound like they are having a blast! Maybe some day I'll get up the courage to join....


----------



## yarnfrog (Jul 24, 2011)

my group meets at the local library. we tend to get loud at times and have not had a problem. we help anyone who needs it, we share yarn, ideas and life experiences. we have a great time and have made lasting friendships. people using the library often stop to see what we're working on and to coment on the fact that it sounds like we're having fun.


----------



## bethnegrey (Aug 24, 2012)

you're all welcome to come and knit/hang out (whatever!) at The Purl District in Silverton, OR any old time!


----------



## dora64 (May 16, 2012)

Wow, I am surely glad that our meeting place doesn't mind our having fun. We meet at Pizza Girls in Onalaska, WA. We pay $1 to the owner per meeting and order food and drink. They bring a pitcher of water with several glasses. We tell stories and laugh our heads off. We are having a really great time twice a month here. Thank you Pizza Girls.


----------



## Deathstarlet (Nov 28, 2012)

Hi! I'm brand new to this forum, but Barb sent me the link to this thread and I just had to reply.

Personally I was surprised to hear that we were no longer welcome at the shop, and that were were considered so 'loud'. We always warmly greeted other customers coming in to shop, and some would stick around to chat or for knitting tips. I can only hope that the owner is successful in keeping rowdy riffraffs such as ourselves out of her shop!

Thanks to Barb's tireless efforts, she has found a new place for us to knit at Joanne's here in town. Hooray! What surprises me is that the owner of another store in town whom she called would have 'let' us meet in their shop, but would have charged us for the pleasure.

I can't understand the shortsightedness of a yarn business owner who doesn't realize how much it would boost their sales to welcome a weekly group of yarn-addicted females in to knit or crochet for a few hours. We have made new friends with a few of the drop in customers and usually at least 2 or 3 of us can't resist the urge to buy a little something each week!


----------



## lindalu66 (Nov 28, 2012)

If you have a Panera restaurant nearby, they welcome knitters. we meet once a week and stay as long as we wish
usually 10am-12pm
(some people buy coffee etc but not necessary for all to do so)


----------



## knittingdragon (Jun 15, 2012)

Whenever you get a group of people together there is going to be noise. Even when there are two people together there is going to be talking - isn't that what it is all about. I shudder to think of the negative publicity the store owners have just heaped upon themselves. Not going to do the business any good and in this econimic climate you'd think they would be welcoming people in not throwing them out. Beggars belief!


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Hello Barb: 
Could you share the name of the shop that kicked you out for being too noisy? 
I live in S. Oregon and businesses like this one should not be shopped at. 
JMO


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

What a riot! Well I suppose so since that is why you got kick out...so take your creativity and laughter to another place (not a library) - you will be welcomed.


----------



## knittingdragon (Jun 15, 2012)

We meet in a library - okay it is in the board room at the back, but there are events in our local library weekly that are held in the main library area and nobody has a problem with them. These events include music, singing, cooking, movies and slide shows, to name a few. There are a lot of people out there who want to meet with like minded people but feel uncormfortable going to a church (for whatever reason) but feel less threatened at the library. Speak with the head librarian in your area. Also there are PCYC's, sports clubs - our Red Hat monthly meet and greet is held at a sports club - no charge - they set our area up for us each month and then have a race to see who gets their names on the roster so they are working when we go there. The staff run after us with tea, coffee and cakes and they always comment on how much they love us. Other venues have done the same thing for craft groups I have been involved with in the past. Look around - even the local schools are worth a look at.



BC said:


> What a riot! Well I suppose so since that is why you got kick out...so take your creativity and laughter to another place (not a library) - you will be welcomed.


----------



## Barb K Bend OR (Oct 1, 2012)

I believe we have learned that shops like the one we have been discussing, are not an interesting place for most of our fun knitters. 

Perhaps this sort of shop will slowly fade away. I feel if they do continue to be open, they will have changed the way folks are treated. 
~~~I don't think I need to discuss the shop name for this to happen.

When you go into any local shop in any town, you can tell if it is cold and unwelcoming, or if it has a goodly supply of great yarns and ideas, and is wam and friendly.

B K


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

I go to a knitting group every Saturday, at a branch library. We sit in a sound proof room and have a lot of fun. I think the room is sound proof because they never tell us to be quiet. Sometimes we even leave the door open, doesn't seem to be a problem ever. Find a new place to meet, that LYS is going to be sorry for their loss.


----------



## Barb K Bend OR (Oct 1, 2012)

Thanks All, for your good ideas and remarks.
Woot-Woot... for all the neat places to Knit and Chat!

I felt like starting a new subject about What we DO like about Yarn Shops. If you have ideas/comments for us to follow, maybe yarn shop owners will look and learn. 
Pop over to give your opinion. It's on the Main new topic page
B K


----------



## grannygrey (Jun 13, 2011)

I feel sorry for the shopkeeper - doesn't she know that a good laugh is so good for your health? Keep on laughing Ladies!!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Barb K Bend OR said:


> I believe we have learned that shops like the one we have been discussing, are not an interesting place for most of our fun knitters.
> 
> Perhaps this sort of shop will slowly fade away. I feel if they do continue to be open, they will have changed the way folks are treated.
> ~~~I don't think I need to discuss the shop name for this to happen.
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## nickerina (Jul 29, 2011)

ladybug48 said:


> I'm Barb's partner in crime. We have a great time no matter where we are........silly, funny, joyful and happy. We are also kind and helpful. That spirit is contagious. I joined the group as a new knitter and felt right at home from day one.
> 
> It would be grand to have you all join us. I promise we aren't ever boring LOL


Sorry I missed your group when I was in Bend. I did meet 2 ladies that may be part of your group and thoroughly enjoyed myself. We have a great shop here and they make as much noise as we do. Great shop.


----------



## ayjay (Apr 3, 2011)

Was your music too loud too.Did you wake the baby? or was grandpa sleeping?
Funny.
But also sad, I guess they didn't need business. You know this will get around by word of mouth. Keep watching the papers, with an attitude like that, they won't last long.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

ayjay said:


> Was your music too loud too.Did you wake the baby? or was grandpa sleeping?
> Funny.
> But also sad, I guess they didn't need business. You know this will get around by word of mouth. Keep watching the papers, *with an attitude like that, they won't last long.*


You'd think that, but there's one very cold-shoulder LYS (the nearest one to me, of course!) who seems to keep on doing business _despite_ such negative attitudes. I first went there when my kids were babies; they're now in their late 30's. I've heard that she has passed, and her husband (who'd never been seen before) now runs the shop ... with a warmer attitude.


----------



## Lills (Oct 26, 2012)

Conversation in the - now quiet - shop.

Customer 'Oh, where's that lovely cheerful knitting group'
Owner 'We stopped them coming. They were too loud'
Customer 'What a shame. I liked the babble - I'm off to find them!'

Owners face = :'(


----------



## Sue H (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm sorry, but I find this a hoot!!! How I would have loved to have been with you!!! This is what makes what we do so much FUN!! My Sister and I were in a Hancock Fabric store on Black Friday, lines were long at the cutting table but moving fast, and we had everyone crackin' up!! When we had our fleece all cut, we turned to everyone and said good-bye and told them to have a fun day! Never knew a single one of them! Clerks having fun too! Go find a new Yarn Shop where they are willing to share you fun and laughter!! It's what keeps us young!!!


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

Barb K Bend OR said:


> In a way I thought this was pretty funny.
> 
> Kicked out, due to being too loud, at ages of 55 to 75. [!]
> 
> ...


Hey, you sound like my kind of group....lots of laughter and fun. Patricia


----------



## jmko (Dec 29, 2011)

I forgot to tell you yesterday my knitting group meets at the local Senior Center, and if we get too loud, we close the hall door! What is the sin in having a nice time? We also knit, crochet etc. for a sale once a year, held at the Senior Center, and we give the money to the Center! It's a win/win situation for the smart Center. And we are not all Seniors!


----------



## Carynjoyb (Nov 4, 2012)

There is a Barnes and Noble near me that meets there to knit. If there's one near you, ask.



Barb K Bend OR said:


> In a way I thought this was pretty funny.
> 
> Kicked out, due to being too loud, at ages of 55 to 75. [!]
> 
> ...


----------



## crafty lady UK (Aug 18, 2011)

Barb K Bend OR said:


> In a way I thought this was pretty funny.
> 
> Kicked out, due to being too loud, at ages of 55 to 75. [!]
> 
> ...


Its their loss. All that knowledge and expertise that has gone to waste, and extra custom.


----------



## Carynjoyb (Nov 4, 2012)

I meet every Tuesday at a wonderful local yarn store. Uncommon Threads in Palm Harbor, Fl. There might be 3 of us or up to 12 at times. We have a great time. The owner joins right in and knits with us. The customers that come in don't have a problem at all. Some are told (like the men) that we do talk about sex sometimes. (LOL)....hope that you find a great place to meet up.



Barb K Bend OR said:


> I believe we have learned that shops like the one we have been discussing, are not an interesting place for most of our fun knitters.
> 
> Perhaps this sort of shop will slowly fade away. I feel if they do continue to be open, they will have changed the way folks are treated.
> ~~~I don't think I need to discuss the shop name for this to happen.
> ...


----------



## BethChaya (May 6, 2011)

I had a knitting group that used to meet in the lunchroom of our large corporation. We took up about 6 tables at lunchtime and were a pretty rowdy group. I think we gained some members by being ourselves (outgoing) and it was a lot of fun. Too bad the yarn shop did not appreciate you. Find a good coffee shop to hang out in and knit.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Our library has a mnothly group and I arranged or a weekly meet in the Hancock's classroom. Hobby Lobby also had a large classroom but that particular store did not maintain it well... There is also a small group of us that meet every other week in our homes.... Your group will find a new home. It is unfortunate that the LYS didn't handle this better. Most LYS stores are small and have table in the center to stitch. I can see where that could get a little distracting to other customers.... but more often, it would encourage people to come and sit a spell. When I worked at a stitching store, we even let a group meet after hours... One of us would stay to host... Man, did I sell a lot of stuff to those ladies... It was well worth it to provide space for this group. Your store lost a golden opportunity to fleece some ewes....


----------



## ladybug48 (Jul 1, 2012)

Barb K Bend OR said:


> selyasa said:
> 
> 
> > I found a yarn shop review blog. You may want to add your 5 cents. Here is the link:
> ...


Wow, this topic sure took off! I just checked out the link. The addresses for both of our lys are very old on that page so no one will find either one without a search.

Well, nowhere to go for a knit and chat today since we're banned. It's raining, so can't go knit at the park. Hope we hear from the other shop soon


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Barb K Bend OR, maybe you should give the link to this topic to the folks at the LYS that kicked you out for being "too" noisy. They might learn a thing or two from all of us who have said how much business they could lose. :thumbup:


----------



## Barb K Bend OR (Oct 1, 2012)

The Rowdy Gals...found a home.

We have a lovely fairly new Joann's Store in Bend, OR and they have kindly arranged for us to come there. 

It is a "mutual admiration society" as they have nice yarns, coupons, and lots of a variety of interests covered for us Arty Women. We will also add to thier customer base, at least once a week! 

Problem solved!
Thanks for all your support here on Knitting Paradise!

B K.


----------



## ayjay (Apr 3, 2011)

We have a yarn store here called Fiber House, and we have a good time.
Am always learning something new, and yeah, we chatter, and laugh a lot.
I am sorry that you had to experience, some knitting snobs.
they will be sorry some day, or maybe just a bunch of crabs.
Be happy in what ever you do, you will live longer, with joy in your heart.
Arlene
ayjay


----------



## ayjay (Apr 3, 2011)

We have a yarn store here called Fiber House, and we have a good time.
Am always learning something new, and yeah, we chatter, and laugh a lot.
I am sorry that you had to experience, some knitting snobs.
they will be sorry some day, or maybe just a bunch of crabs.
Be happy in what ever you do, you will live longer, with joy in your heart.
Arlene
ayjay


----------



## Barb K Bend OR (Oct 1, 2012)

Wow, this topic sure took off! I just checked out the link. The addresses for both of our lys are very old on that page so no one will find either one without a search.

Well, nowhere to go for a knit and chat today since we're banned. It's raining, so can't go knit at the park. Hope we hear from the other shop soon [/quote]

~~~Whenever the customer is not right, the customer leaves. Small stores should get a grip.

The large one's have it figured out. Customer Service is very IMPORTANT and Snob Appeal doesn't cut it.
Thanks ladybug48.

Joann's recognised a good thing, when they invited us to K/C there. I believe it will be mutually satisfying.
B K


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

Very interesting. If you weren't blocking the merchandise for sale, it's hard to figure. Though I think the owner would prefer to help her customers herself. 

However, the idea mentioned of having a group at homes sounds Really nice and a fun time. With the added bonus of having to clean house better than I usually do! LOL (I wish I could find a group fun like yours)


----------



## Barb K Bend OR (Oct 1, 2012)

It would be super to have folks from this forum, who come to our area...get in touch. What a BLAST!
Welcome to anyone who wishes to contact me through the forum privately, and I will be sure to reply. 
B K


----------



## unie (Dec 4, 2011)

Hmmm... How sad! Maybe you will be able to get together at another place. I definitely wouldn't set foot in that shop again. Wish I had someone to knit with..It would be loads of fun. Sorry, but keep your group if possible.


----------



## Barb K Bend OR (Oct 1, 2012)

For those who need knitting partners, check the Senior Center, church groups and community places where they do charity stuff, like making quilts for kids. Ususally there are knitters who are part of those meets as well.
We can do an on-line Knit Partner Group here. 

We can start today!
I will try to set it up on the MAIN Forum space.
Check there. 
BK


----------



## knittingdragon (Jun 15, 2012)

Maybe the shop needs new management to give it a much needed boost and to welcome those dedicated crafters back into it's walls. It amazes me how people do things like this - especially when news travels so fast through word of mouth. An example is this site - how many of us will never go into that store if we were visiting the area. They're not doing themselves or their business any favours. I cringe when I imagine the role model they are portraying to the younger generation who would have witnessed that "eviction". When I hear rowdy in any venue I'm always tempted to go across and see what the excitement is all about. That's how I got into a lot of the crafts I do. I saw people enjoying themselves and decided I wanted to be a part of it and I've never regretted it for one moment. Shame on the shop owners for putting knitters into the "old fuddyduddy, don't make a sound and definitely don't enjoy what you are doing" category.



Barb K Bend OR said:


> I believe we have learned that shops like the one we have been discussing, are not an interesting place for most of our fun knitters.
> 
> Perhaps this sort of shop will slowly fade away. I feel if they do continue to be open, they will have changed the way folks are treated.
> ~~~I don't think I need to discuss the shop name for this to happen.
> ...


----------



## ladybug48 (Jul 1, 2012)

Just to clarify a little. The group was not asked to leave. One knitter was in the shop when the owner approached the woman behind the counter and spoke to her privately. The cashier approached the one knitter and told her the meeting would be discontinued because it was too loud. The owner works in another part of the shop on another business and couldn't concentrate. In fact, I never received any notice via email as some did. But, no matter, I have no intention to ever visit that shop again.

I was angry when I first got the news at our other knit in the following Tuesday, but got over it quickly. After all, who hurt most? Not us! We have each other, laughing and knitting. And, it has all worked out wonderfully for the group. We'll meet at a better location that has less expensive supplies and is welcoming us with open arms....and cash registers! I can hardly wait for December 6th!



knittingdragon said:


> Maybe the shop needs new management to give it a much needed boost and to welcome those dedicated crafters back into it's walls. It amazes me how people do things like this - especially when news travels so fast through word of mouth. An example is this site - how many of us will never go into that store if we were visiting the area. They're not doing themselves or their business any favours. I cringe when I imagine the role model they are portraying to the younger generation who would have witnessed that "eviction". When I hear rowdy in any venue I'm always tempted to go across and see what the excitement is all about. That's how I got into a lot of the crafts I do. I saw people enjoying themselves and decided I wanted to be a part of it and I've never regretted it for one moment. Shame on the shop owners for putting knitters into the "old fuddyduddy, don't make a sound and definitely don't enjoy what you are doing" category.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Barb K Bend OR (Oct 1, 2012)

One thing I learned from this situation, people are all VERY Different.
I am glad most of us are happy, interesting, and lively!

Thanks to all of you!
BK


----------



## Franzeska (Nov 25, 2011)

Shame on you girls for having so much fun!! The shop workers must not know what it's all about.


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

The owner must be a rich dilettante to be able to turn customers away in this economy. But this brings up the age old question: Are many local yarn shops snobby?/


----------



## ayjay (Apr 3, 2011)

BK--
I would love to be part of the group.
After all I live in Wyoming, but was born in Oregon, only on the other side of the mountain, in Corvallis, and lived in the Santiam Valley, and went to High school in Mill City. Does it help if I have Web feet?
I love Wyoming, I live at the foot of the mountains. But I do miss the Ocean.
Let me know how it progresses or if I can be of any help.
Arlene
ayjay


----------



## Barb K Bend OR (Oct 1, 2012)

This is the spot here on K P:
About Knitting Therapy Group...

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-128139-1.html


----------



## Johnna (Mar 27, 2011)

What???!!! If you were dancing on the table, maybe, but laughing and helping customers, what's that all about?
Maybe they were jealous, maybe you were doing a better job.


----------



## Milocat (Sep 5, 2012)

I have been teaching a group sock knitting, and they have been talking about meeting regularly. We had lunch the other day in a nice cafe which is in a plant nursery. I happened to mention to the owner, that they wanted to meet to continue sock knitting and she very quickly said, "you would be most welcome to meet here". I wonder if she knows what might happen!, what do you all think, should we give it a try. I imagine we might gather a few new members. LOL


----------



## hersh (Nov 7, 2011)

Milocat said:


> I have been teaching a group sock knitting, and they have been talking about meeting regularly. We had lunch the other day in a nice cafe which is in a plant nursery. I happened to mention to the owner, that they wanted to meet to continue sock knitting and she very quickly said, "you would be most welcome to meet here". I wonder if she knows what might happen!, what do you all think, should we give it a try. I imagine we might gather a few new members. LOL


OMG....you just might make the plants grow faster....


----------



## Barb K Bend OR (Oct 1, 2012)

For sure laughter is good for them! 
BK


----------



## Milocat (Sep 5, 2012)

Hadn't thought of that, now I feel nervous.


----------



## Barb K Bend OR (Oct 1, 2012)

Oh boy, Milocat may be lost in a jungle!
Take chocolate!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

You'll be able to offer your scraps to the nursery owner to tie up plants needing support!


----------



## pam d (Sep 18, 2012)

You should meet my Thursday afternoon group. And we meet in the local library. No longer hush hush


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Boy, in this age and day of this economy, i wouldn't have done that, these small businesses can't afford to lose to many customers.
I wish I had been their, sounds like lots of fun with a great bunch of gals.
Keep up with the great spirit and Merry Christmas


----------



## sdostman (Jun 9, 2011)

Well that is just ridiculous. Your exuberance would show customers new and old what a great place that was to shop and socialize. 
That will be the shop owners loss and if I were you would take my friends and my business elsewhere.


----------



## Catisback (Nov 30, 2012)

I agree with the others. Hopefully there is another wool shop you can give your business to that will welcome what sounds to be a happy giving group. If not you could all take turns hosting the others and order your wool online.


----------



## Ruth Niedzielak (Sep 11, 2011)

My group meets at a coffee house and they welcome us . The more of us attending each week, the better business for the owners.


----------



## Ruth Niedzielak (Sep 11, 2011)

My group meets at a coffee house and they welcome us . The more of us attending each week, the better business for the owners.


----------



## Barb K Bend OR (Oct 1, 2012)

I posted this earlier, so this is a REPEAT...

Joann's Fabrics and Crafts is hosting us now.
We know we will have fun. 

Yes, most businesses do know "which side thier bread is buttered on!"

B K.


----------



## Meg-a-roo (Mar 19, 2012)

Your group sounds like a fun bunch! The shop sounds like it should fail!


----------



## Barb K Bend OR (Oct 1, 2012)

Will up-date you after Thursday, with our new meet up at Joann's. 
BK


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

Clickers said:


> Oh sorry I didn't know you were knitting in a library.


We DO meet in a library!!In Cardiff,S.Wales on a Friday our craft group meet in a room off the main library,only partly closed concertina doors between us and "them",it does get hilarious on times and we've had heads popping round door to see what's going on.As a result we have a waiting list of people wanting to join us(small room,limited numbers).On Wednesday, we meet in a British Legion club where we have more than enough room for extra crafters...we're nothing if not versatile!Lindseymary


----------

